# SS 24.09.16 - Bruckner #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Anton Bruckner (1824 - 1893)*

Symphony No. 1 in C minor, WAB 101 

1. Allegro
2. Adagio
3. Scherzo: Lebhaft
4. Finale: Bewegt und Feurig

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this weekend we'll be listening to Bruckner's 1st. I haven't listened to this one in a while myself so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. It's a toss up on which recording I want to listen to for this particular symphony so I'll go with the first one I see on my shelf:









Gunter Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

After an overly long summer pause, I am rejoining the Saturday Symphony gang.

I don't listen to the 1st very often, so this is a good choice.

Mr Wand for me too.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Drat, I was also going to go with the Wand selection but seeing as you've beaten me to it, I will, instead, listen to Eugen Jochum and the Staatskapelle Dresden. Not so bad, when one has choices like this.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll go for Sawallisch with the Bayerisches Staatsorchester.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I'll go for Sawallisch with the Bayerisches Staatsorchester.


This for me as well


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with this recording


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I was going to put on my Wand copy too, but just to be different, I'll listen to what Simone Young has to say. I've quite liked some of her Bruckner readings.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think I'll break from the pack and listen to Inbal.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I also going with a not so familiar one;

​
Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I was going to put on my Wand copy too, but just to be different, I'll listen to what Simone Young has to say. I've quite liked some of her Bruckner readings.


This explains exactly my case. Simone instead of my Wand box set


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Claudio Abbado & the Lucerne Festival Orchestra for me as it is on my phone and I'll be listening whilst driving today. It is great to see Wand receiving so much attention though. Simone Young is likewise an excellent recording too.

It is a shame Bruckner's early Symphonies tend to get overlooked, they have much to offer. I understand the appeal of the 7th-9th but the 1st -3rd are also incredible pieces- as is the 5th.

It would have been interesting to hear what Celibiache could have done with the work has he been inclined to perform it - particularly with what was really his Münchner Philharmoniker. 

Likewise it would have been great to hear Furtwängler and Tennstedt in the piece too but when we have recordings from Abbado, Sawallisch, Wand, Young, Jochum amongst others, one cannot complain too hard.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

AClockworkOrange said:


> Claudio Abbado & the Lucerne Festival Orchestra for me as it is on my phone and I'll be listening whilst driving today. It is great to see Wand receiving so much attention though. Simone Young is likewise an excellent recording too.
> 
> *It is a shame Bruckner's early Symphonies tend to get overlooked, they have much to offer. I understand the appeal of the 7th-9th but the 1st -3rd are also incredible pieces- as is the 5th.*
> 
> ...


Totally agree, I've been listening to 0, 00, 1, 2, and 3 a lot lately. I think 1 is a masterpiece and it's my favorite among those 5. I'd agree that 4-9 are all a much richer world but I think his first should be compared to Mahler's first in terms of a fully developed symphonic composer entering the genre.

I'll be listening to Barenboim with BPO and Tintner this weekend.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

bz3 said:


> Totally agree, I've been listening to 0, 00, 1, 2, and 3 a lot lately. I think 1 is a masterpiece and it's my favorite among those 5. I'd agree that 4-9 are all a much richer world but I think his first should be compared to Mahler's first in terms of a fully developed symphonic composer entering the genre.
> 
> I'll be listening to Barenboim with BPO and Tintner this weekend.


I cannot believe I neglected the Study Symphonies 

I wholeheartedly agree with your comments on the First Symphony bz3


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

I like the first Bruckner symphony and the first Jochum recording is my favorite.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I went with Abbado conducting the Lucerne Festival Orchestra because I actually prefer the Vienna version over the Linz. I might also give Jochum with the Staatskapelle Dresden a listen to as well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Bruckner*: Symphony 1, w. Bavarian SO/Sawallisch. Recorded 1984.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My vote goes for Simone Young too. Excellent Bruckner cycle in great sound. Like a better version of Tintner's set.


----------

